# Shimano Stella



## mefotija (25. April 2005)

hallo liebe gemeinde.
bin grad dabei, mir "was fürs leben" zuzulegen. und da bin ich auf shimano gestoßen, die allseits empfohlen wird.
was ich suche: spinnrolle, leicht, robust, salzwassertauglich, langlebig
zielfisch: v.a. meerforelle, aber auch süßwasser salmoniden, zander. fische 0,15 geflochtene.

bin u.a. auch auf die stella gestoßen, die wohl der "ferrari" unter den shimanos ist (was man auch am preis erkennt ).
wer hat denn erfahrung mit den rollen? hab schon einige posts gelesen zum thema. mich würde speziell interessieren: langlebigkeit unter schwierigen bedingungen, salzwassertauglichkeit usw.
und dann natürlich das genauere modell: n kumpel schwört auf die 4000fa aus dem letzten jahr, die ist aber inzwischen vergriffen, 2005 haben sie die stella fa neu aufgelegt, geht aber erst bei den 5000ern los und ist preislich ne unverschämtheit (ca 600eus). wär mir aber eh zu groß, da ich wohl keine 600m auf der rolle brauche|supergri 
die stella fb ist wohl das nachfolgemodell, die gibts u.a. in 2500fb und 4000fb größe. schnurfassung, gewicht usw. würde eher zur 2500er tendieren, allerdings sind dann die teile auch kleiner und damit anfälliger, oder???ist die fb salzwasserfest??? was bei den meisten spinnrollen, die ich bislang gefischt habe, z.b. recht schnell hin war war das kugellager vom schnurlaufröllchen (verrostet, meistens durfte ich dann den ganzen bügel austauschen...) würde mich bei so ner teuren rolle ganz schön ärgern.

oder ist das mit der stella alles quatsch und nur geldmache und die twinpower reicht völlig aus??? oder auch was anderes..

wär toll, wenn mir die spezis unter euch mal paar tipps dazu geben könnten.


viele grüße und dank im voraus
daniel|wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (25. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Also wenn ich das Geld hätte würde ich mir eine Daiwa Infinity q kaufen  

Habe diese Rolle bislang 2 mal testen dürfen - und bin schwer verliebt in das Teil #6

lass die dir mal vom Händler zeigen


----------



## Blauortsand (25. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Ich habe gut 2 Jahre lang eine FA auf Meerforelle gefischt und bin sehr viel damit am Wasser gewesen ich denke mal so mindestens 150 mal pro Jahr!
Ohne irgendwelche Pflege außer 2 Checks beim Gerätehändler nachfetten war nichts dran bis zu diesem Winter da haben 3 Teile im Inneren nach etlichen Vollbädern dann angefangen zu gammeln wurde dann repariert und funktioniert jetzt wieder alles prima!

Habe neuerdings mir auch noch ein FB zugelegt in der 4000er Größe die ja wie Du schon erwähntest in der letzten Auflage nicht erhältlich war da mir diese Größe am meisten zur Meerforellenfischerei zusagt und am besten zu meinen Ruten passt die gibt es ja nun noch nicht solange habe sie seid ca. 2 Monaten und bin bislang sehr zufrieden aber ob die es auch solange im Salzwasser macht muß sich erst noch herausstellen!!!

Die letzte Serie der Twinpowermodelle hat in meinem Bekanntenkreis sehr vernichtende Urteile bekommen und anscheinend war die alte serie da um weiten besser!


----------



## karlosito (25. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

ich kann franzl nur zustimmen. die infinity q halte ich auch für besser als die stella und billiger<8wenn man das so sagen kann ) is se auch.


----------



## Klaus-a. (25. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Juup, gebe Bauortsand recht, Stella FA und Twin Power F sind die besseren. #6


----------



## MeRiDiAn (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Morgen ... fische auch eine 2004er Stella FA ... sowohl in Süß- wie auch in Salzwasser ! Ich kann mich bisher bei dieser Rolle nicht über Anfälligkeiten beschweren !
Besitze aber noch eine 2500 FB, welche nun leider einen leicht schlackernden Rotor aufweist. Obwohl sie immer sehr sorgfältig & "einfühlsam" behandelt wurde ! Kann also keinen Grund dafür nennen !

Ich besitze noch einige Daiwas der gehobenen Klasse & würde Dir, wie es der Franzl schon sagte, mit absolut gutem Gewissen die DAIWA INFINITY empfehlen ! Ein Sahneröllchen !!! Und bedeutend günstiger als Shimanos Angelika !    #6 

mfg
meridian


----------



## Dorschi (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Kann über meine Stellas bisher nicht meckern, obwohl ich auch nicht gerade der Pfleger bin. Bin halt verliebt in diese Rollen. Fische im Salzwasser auf Dorsch die 5000er FA, die 3000fb auf Hecht und Mefo und die 2500 Fa auf Barsch , Döbel, etc. Wenn Du zwischen 2500 und 4000er schwankst, kann ich Dir nur empfehlen, dir aus USa die 3000FB kommen zu lassen. Hatte damit bisher keine Probleme und bei dem Dolloreskurs nur Vorteile. Hab auf die Schnelle nur die gefunden und kenne den Verkäufer nicht, also cave!: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36147&item=7150963564&rd=1
Beste Grüße


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*



			
				mefotija schrieb:
			
		

> oder ist das mit der stella alles quatsch und nur geldmache und die twinpower reicht völlig aus??? oder auch was anderes..



Wenn man das Geld über hat ja - Luxus ist was feines.   
Ein Golf GTI ist auch nicht mal wirklich schlechter als ein RollsRoyce.

Wenn man schärfer rechnet (muß) ist das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis der Stella ziemlich daneben, weil wirklich mehr bekommst du auch nicht. Shimano baut übrigens einfach (noch) schönere und gelungenere Rollen als Daiwa (- meine Meinung  |supergri ).
Eine der guten Shimano FD-Bremser natürlich mal vorausgesetzt: 
stabiles Alu-Getriebe-Gehäuse, Spule mit Titankante, Floating Shaft und 1a Getriebe sowie die ganzen Nettigkeiten wie Bügelumschlagsicherung etc. 

Die Stellas gehen ja auch ein wenig kaputt - s.o. und ich kann nur immer wiederholen: Das Schmieren ist bei einer stationären für die Haltbarkeit am wichtigsten - und das macht man am besten ordentlich selber. 
Ich habe einige Japan-Alu-Modelle (sozusagen Japan-Quadrat  ), zweimal die Ultegra 4000 und die Aerlex 3000 und kann keine Verbesserungsmöglichkeit finden - die drehen im Leerlauf "von alleine", zumal die älteren Star-Ship Modelle mit den Dreiecksrotoren mir viel besser gefallen und wohl auch besser sind als die neueren, siehe Kommentar TwinPower F und FA. Wenn man eine schnellere Kreuzwicklung gegen Einschneiden für feine Geflochtene sucht ist die Ultegra wohl optimal, die gibts als 6000er sogar noch neu bei SAV. Die Japaner scheinen eh die besseren Modelle zu bekommen.  |rolleyes 

Wobei ich nachsetzen muß, daß ich zumindest schätze, daß bei ordentlicher (Getriebe)Pflege auch die Kunststoffgehäuse-Versionen (Technium,Sedona) zu so einem Einsatz wie MeFo gut auf längere zeit funzen müßten, immerhin hat man mit einem Kunststoffrollenfuß doch nicht so einen kalten Supraleiter zwischen den Fingern und das kann auch sehr lästig sein.  #h kann jeden verstehen der auf seinen Kunststoffrollenfuß und nicht so klamme Finger schwört.

Wenn man also so 200-300EUR dafür über hat - ja unbedingt.
Wenn man sparsamer kalkulieren muß, kannst Du dir für das Geld auch 2-3mal eine andere Kaufen und hast davon öfter mal was neues oder verwendest das Geld woanders und hast mehr Fun. 
(z.B. Frauchen mal richtig ordentlich teuer zum (Fisch)Essen einladen  :m )


----------



## MeRiDiAn (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Shimano baut übrigens einfach (noch) schönere und gelungenere Rollen als Daiwa (- meine Meinung  |supergri ).



Über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten   

Deinen anderen Aussagen stimme ich zu, insoweit ich diesen folgen kann, ansonsten schenke ich ihnen einfach Glauben !   

Ums auf den Punkt zu bringen ... nochmals werde ich mir keine Stella zulegen !
Für diesen Preis bekommst Du mit Sicherheit 2-3 andere sehr hochwertige Rollen !  #h 

meridian


----------



## schelli (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Also ich fische schon Jahre mit der Shimano Stratic 4000 FA und bin sehr zufrieden, die Stella ist mir vom Preis her einfach zu teuer  :c  obwohl sie mir sehr gefällt und sie auch sehr schön zu fischen ist (ein Bekannter hat das Teilchen) allerdings zu diesen Peis nö ... 
Und ich habe mit Franz die Daiwa Infinity noch einmal begutachtet und sie ist auch ein sehr sehr feines Röllchen, da gibts nichts zu mekern. 
Also für 600 oder so kauf ich mir dann schon lieber ein schönes Fahrrad oder fahr mit meinen Schatz ne Woche auf Österreich aber für ein Röllchen geb ich das nicht aus.

BEIM RUNTERFALLEN SIND SIE ALLE GLEICH (und passiert ist sowas auch gleich mal) !!  :q  :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*



			
				schelli schrieb:
			
		

> BEIM RUNTERFALLEN SIND SIE ALLE GLEICH (und passiert ist sowas auch gleich mal) !!  :q  :q



Kann Dir in fast allem voll zustimmen - aber nur fast, denn  :g :
Beim Runterfallen sind die günstigeren Kunststoffgehäuse sogar eindeutig im Vorteil, der Fuß überlebt schlimmere Aufschläge als einer aus Alu oder gar Magnesium - und Steinkratzer stecken diese XT/Graphite-Kunststoffe auch irgendwie besser weg. Aber das Demolition-Handling ist eine ganz andere Baustelle  :m


----------



## mefotija (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

@all: cool! 1000 Dank für die vielen schnellen Infos. #6 #6 #6 

Das mit der Kohle ist echt so ne Sache...hätte ich schon, aber für ne stationärrolle n DM1000er rauszuhauen ist schon ganz schön happig. soviel hab ich nicht mal für meine fliegenrollenbabies ausgegeben. aber die stella sieht geil aus. die daiwa übrigens auch. Aktuell fische ich auch ne daiwa (seit mehreren jahren, harrier). kann man wohl nicht ganz vergleichen von der qualität|rolleyes . hat mir aber immer gute dienste erwiesen, bis auf korrosion der kugellager, die ich wie gesagt schon  mehrere male austauschen musste. |gr: 
hat jemand einen plan wie shimano das problem der "salzwassertauglichkeit" gelöst hat, speziell bei den stellaFBs, denn die FAs in der für mich in Frage kommenden Größe sind offenkundlich nicht mehr erhältlich. Haben die das alles mit Dichtungen gesichert?
oder weiss jemand noch ne quelle, wos die 4000FA hergibt?
greezi Daniel:m


----------



## HEWAZA (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Welche Harrier???


----------



## Dorschi (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

@ mefotija
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7151489658&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
Den kenn ich und hab schon mehrere andere von Ihm.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

der DORSCHI   

Hewaza er redet von der Daiwa Harrier !







meridian


----------



## HEWAZA (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Danke MeRiDiAn, die Z 2050A fisch ich auch wollte nur wissen welche Grösse Mefotija mit dem 15er Geflecht fischt.

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Wenn ich bei der Stella im schönen shimreels - shop in Japan lese:
" New technology super slow oscillating system "
frage ich mich aber auch allen Ernstes, ob das für dünne geflochtene nicht ziemlich Mist ist  |kopfkrat , hatten wir in anderen Threads schon mehrfach von wegen Verhaken&Reibung der Schnur usw.

Meine TwinPower-XTRA  hat das Slow-System auch und für Mono ist das ja auch ganz fein...


----------



## Adrian* (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Ich halte nicht viel von der Stella, klar ist ne tolle rolle aber ich geb doch keine 500euro für ne rolle aus!
Ich wäre mit ner Shimano Stradic 3000 GTM schon voll zu frieden...


----------



## MeRiDiAn (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Ok dann wollen wir Dir mal Deine Entscheidung noch etwas erschweren ...
wollte mich ja mit favorisierten Modellen einer bestimmten Firma zurückhalten, aber nun kann ich nicht anders 

da Du ja überlegst Dir ein teures Stück Rolle zu leisten komme ich auf meine ursprünglichsten Empfehlungen zurück:

1. *DAIWA SALTIGA - SA-Z4000* - Preis: *ca. 600 €* (fische ich selber ... die robusteste Rolle welche ich besitze !!! Für mich Konkurenzlos !)





2. *TEAM DAIWA Z-CU - TD-Z2500CU* - Preis: *ca. 500 €* (habe ich als 2000er .. ebenfalls ein Sahneröllchen)





3. *DAIWA CERTATE - CT-3500* - Preis: *ca. 450 €* (noch einen Tick schärfer als die Infinity-Q --- wird definitiv meine nächste Rolle)





wie Du Dich auch entscheiden magst ... ich hoffe Deine Rolle bringt Dir dicke Fische 

mfg
meridian


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Auja Rollenshowtime - das ist fein!  |laola:


----------



## Big Fins (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*



			
				mefotija schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand einen plan wie shimano das problem der "salzwassertauglichkeit" gelöst hat, speziell bei den stellaFBs, denn die FAs in der für mich in Frage kommenden Größe sind offenkundlich nicht mehr erhältlich. Haben die das alles mit Dichtungen gesichert?


 
moin, Shimano verwendet schon länger ARB Lager, Anti Rost Bearings, Also Rostfrei. Wie sie sich tatsächlich verhalten kann wohl nur der Benutzer selber heraus finden. Ich kann bei meiner 10k F an den Lagern keinen Rost feststellen.
Das liegt nun sicher daran das sie eher selten zum Einsatz kommt aber auch daran, das sie immer top gepflegt ist. 
Die Stella ist wirklich ein Ferarie unter den Rollen, eine Daiwa darf man wohl als ebenbürtig bezeichnen, die Saltiga findet auch große Beachtung in dieser Hochpreiskategorie.

@Meridian, heftige Preise bei uns hier #q , für wesentlich weniger bekomm ich wenn ich will eine 6000/GT


----------



## HEWAZA (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Der Saltiga sieht man die Robustheit schon an => Geiles Design


----------



## Elbhai (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Hi,

ich fische auch seit einem Monat die Stella 4000 FB und bis bislang absolut begeistert. Klar kann ich noch keinen Langzeitbericht abgeben, aber bisher wirklich top. Gut, der Preis ist heftig und die 579,-- hätte ich auch nicht bezahlt, das wäre mir zu viel. Ich habe dafür auch noch recht sportliche 449,-- gelöhnt.

Die hier recht oft genannte Daiwa Infinity Q hatte ich im Laden auch mal ausprobiert. Kostenpunkt im Vergleich: 299,-- auch ohne E Spule. Ich würde sagen, dass das auch eine sehr sehr gute Rolle ist, doch leider war die gerade nicht auf Lager. Die "Proberolle" gehörte dem Verkäufer.
Ich denke nicht, dass man mit der Daiwa viel falsch machen kann, der Rest ist dann halt auch noch ein wenig Optik.... Und darüber lässt sich ja streiten... 

Kurzum: hätte er die Stella nicht auf Lager gehabt, hätte ich mir auch die Infinity Q geholt und bereut hätte ich es sicher auch nicht... (Hintergrund für die Hektik beim Kauf war, dass ich einen Tag später an die Küste wollte und sich meine ca. 7 Jahre alte Shimano Ultegra verabschiedet hatte)


Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## mefotija (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

genau. Die Harrier ist sicherlich eher aus dem mittelpreissegment, hab vor 4 oder 5 jahren ca150 euronen gelatzt.

hab übrigens gerade mit zwei händlern (hh und köln) telefoniert, der eine spezi für shimano, der andere hat son riesenladen. haben mir übereinstimmend von der stella *abgeraten!!!* der hher großversandt hat gesacht, nix ist für die ewigkeit und insofern würde er mir da auch nix empfehlen, die stella hält er für zu teuer und meinte, salzwasser bekommt alles kaputt und ne deutlich billigere shimano (die erselbst fischt) würde es auch tun. der andere aus köln (der echtn fetten handel hat, also viele rollen verkauft und auch probleme mit rollen mitbekommt) meinte, shimano würde neuerdings rollen mit höherem plastik- und magnesiumanteilen bauen (da leichter), die aber dementsprechend weniger halten würden. die stella hält er für völlig überteuert, würde mir aber auch keine neue twinpower mehr empfehlen. und außerdem hätte man dann auch den shimano-service, wenn mal was kaputt wäre, was heißen könnte, dass man in zwei tagen ne neue rolle hätte (ausnahme) oder dass man nach 5 monaten (ohne rolle) erfahren würde, dass die rollen/ ersatzteile nicht mehr gebaut würden. er hat mir SEHR zur Infinity Q geraten, dies für 300 euronen (also 200 weniger als die stella) gibt. hätte eingeschlagen wie ne bombe, er hätte sie auch vielen härtetests unterzogen, bislang keinerlei probleme...
|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat und nu?
vom aussehen finde ich die stella deutlich attraktiver als die infinity (zumindest aufm bild), live hab ich beide noch nicht gesehen (werde ich aber freitag nachholen)... die daiwa ist wohl explizit salzwassertauglich, kugellager sind geschlossen und versiegelt - das waren sie bei der harrier aber auch, trotzdem kugellager einmal im jahr verrostet (schnurlaufröllchen).

gibts jemanden, der mit der infinity schon mal schlechte erfahrungen gemacht hat???

peace
daniel#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

^^ Vielleicht ist die recht eckige & kantige Daiwa-Modellreihe aber eher der Ferrrari und die rund-spitze Shimano der 911er Porsche!  |supergri

Die Saltiga von MeRiDiAn erinnert mich auch irgendwie eher an einen "abgemagerten" Formel1-Ferrari  

@mefotija
die bessere Taktik ist immer: gebe lieber öfter mal etwas weniger Geld aus, dann haste auch die Chance wirklich mal ein Sahneteil zu erwischen, schlauer biste sowieso erst hinterher.


----------



## mefotija (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

@dorschi: gracie für die links, die 4000fa gibts ja dann aus japan. is das das gleiche was wir hier bekommen oder eher so was "made in asia" (hab ich schon viel schrott bekommen)?
mefotija


----------



## MeRiDiAn (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Schnapp Dir die Infinity-Q !
Das Teil ist
1tens speziell für den Umgang am/im Salzwasser konzipiert
2tens speziell für den Umgang mit Geflecht konzipiert
3tens speziell 200 Teuros günstiger als die Stella
4tens komplett wasserdicht konzipiert & somit leicht zu reinigen/abzuspülen nach nem Küstengang
5tens & letztens ... in Wahrheit mindestens genauso schön wie ne Stella !!!   

meridian


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*



			
				mefotija schrieb:
			
		

> @dorschi: gracie für die links, die 4000fa gibts ja dann aus japan. is das das gleiche was wir hier bekommen oder eher so was "made in asia" (hab ich schon viel schrott bekommen)?
> mefotija



In dem Fall ist das gegenüber Japan wohl eher anders herum - der Schrott wird hier in Germany überteuert verkauft!   |wavey:


----------



## mefotija (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*



			
				HEWAZA schrieb:
			
		

> Danke MeRiDiAn, die Z 2050A fisch ich auch wollte nur wissen welche Grösse Mefotija mit dem 15er Geflecht fischt.
> 
> Gruß
> HEWAZA


@hewaza: ebenfalls 2050A, bislang 12er geflecht. bis auf die geschriebenen probleme toprolle, aber nun sagt sie nur noch aua, und das ziemlich laut|supergri


----------



## MeRiDiAn (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

gibt viele sogenannte DOMESTIC Modelle, speziell aus Japan !
Soll heissen, dass diese dann wohl direkt in Japan produziert wurden & nicht in Malaysia, Singapur oder sonst wo ... ob sich das auf die Qualität auswirkt ... keine Ahnung ^^ 

meridian


----------



## mefotija (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

my godness. das forum qualmt ja schon. hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich soviel resonanz bekomme#6 #6 #6 
eigentlich habe ich ja grad "homeoffice mit deadline":q :q :q 
gleich aber wieder ran an den schreibtisch


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Die wo "Made in Japan" draufsteht spielen in einer anderen Liga!  :g


----------



## Big Fins (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> ^^ Vielleicht ist die recht eckige & kantige Daiwa-Modellreihe aber eher der Ferrrari und die rund-spitze Shimano der 911er Porsche! |supergri
> 
> Die Saltiga von MeRiDiAn erinnert mich auch irgendwie eher an einen "abgemagerten" Formel1-Ferrari


Naja F1 Wagen sind alle gleich "schön" und ein Straßenferarie ist schon lang nicht mehr eckig, eher der Lambogini.
Hat jemand ein Bild von der Infinity Q?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

da isse, die Gute


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Hatte vor 2 Stunden die Stella und die Daiwa Infinity bei Angelsport B.in Frechen in den Händen und habe mir mit Überzeugung die Daiwa gekauft :q :q :q :q . 
Wird jetzt auf der Fenwick IRON FEATHER gefischt :q :q :q .

Gruß
j.Breithardt


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

und da nochmal bigger Infinity-Q:
@MeRiDiAn  |supergri 





Was ich nur dumm finde: die haben alle und die Stella vor allem ZUVIELE Kugellager, das ist doch Müll! 
4 reichen locker, merke keinen Leichtlaufunterschied mehr und die kleinen irgendwo nebensächlich verbauten können eigentlich nur Ärger machen, z.B. wenn da Salz oder Sand reinkommt. 
Nix bringen die Teile aber im Zweifelfall stören - ne liber nicht!


----------



## Big Fins (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Danke #6 .

Muß sagen ( schreiben ), das der Rotor mich sehr sehr stark an meine 10k F erinnert, der sieht fast gleich aus |kopfkrat ,wer die beiden vergleicht wird dies auch sehen, die Stella F ist immerhin Bj 99 (?)


----------



## MeRiDiAn (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

glaube nicht unbedingt das da was abgekupfert wird/wurde ... denke eher, dass dies wohl eine der optimalsten Formen sein wird, was man von diesen Eliterollen ja auch erwarten darf  ... 

meridian


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Danke #6 .
> 
> Muß sagen ( schreiben ), das der Rotor mich sehr sehr stark an meine 10k F erinnert, der sieht fast gleich aus |kopfkrat ,wer die beiden vergleicht wird dies auch sehen, die Stella F ist immerhin Bj 99 (?)



Welche 10k F ? , die TwinPower 10000 F ?
finde aber schon das die anders aussieht. Wer hat mal ein Bild?


----------



## Big Fins (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

hm ok, nur die Linie gleicht sich etwas, die Unterschiede sind schon zu sehen.
Die Infinity Q hat schon ihre eigenes Design. Hat sie auch einen Dreiecksrotor?


----------



## Dorschi (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Na um noch einmal einen neuen Stachel zu setzen, was hältst Du denn von der Daiwa certate oder der Daiwa saltiga? Ich glaube, die spielen eher in der Stella- Liga. Ansonsten vergleicht Ihr hier Äppel mit Birn!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

DORSCHI klick mal bitte Seite 2 dieses Beitrages hier 

wir haben schon sämtliches Obst in den richtigen Korb getan  #h


----------



## Big Fins (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Na um noch einmal einen neuen Stachel zu setzen, was hältst Du denn von der Daiwa certate oder der Daiwa saltiga? Ich glaube, die spielen eher in der Stella- Liga. Ansonsten vergleicht Ihr hier Äppel mit Birn!


 
Ich finde die sehr G**L, mal schauen ob's was wird. ich muß mal andere Prioritäten setzen :c


----------



## Dorschi (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Hupps hab ich übersehen! Kann das sein, das die vorhin noch nicht drin waren?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

mhhhhh nö ...eigentlich nicht ... wie Du siehst ist mein Beitrag ja auch unverändert, d.h. nicht bearbeitet worden. War & ist dort drin, wo er steht 

meridian


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Jupp, DIE Bilder waren gleich so drin!  #h  

Ich würde so eine Rollensammlung ja gerne von vielen Leuten und tollen Rollen sehen! Das animiert! Rollenmuseum und virtuelle Austellung!  :g


----------



## Franz_16 (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

 ja wäre doch mal eine schöne Idee 

Wenn man das ganze dann noch etwas "zusammenfassen" könnte!

d.h. jeder gibt einen Kommetar evtl. noch technische DAten zur Rolle xy ab 

Dann könnte man daraus ne wunderschöne Datenbank basteln, und immer wenn man Frust hat schaut man da nach und träumt was man nciht alles haben könnte :q


----------



## mefotija (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

certade gefällt mir gut, saltiga ist sicherlich robust, wiegt aber auch übern pfund. damit nix fürs tagelange spinnfischen (tennisarm usw.). gibt noch ne neue rolle tournament force für schlappe 600 euronen - sicherlich zuviel kohle, macht aber n supereindruck







@j.breithardt: congratulations: wieso haste dich für die infinity entschieden? sieht die gut aus? (aufm bild bisschen schäbbig, find ich). haste auch mal die tournament in den händen gehalten? und wat sacht der händler? und was haste gelöhnt? hatte der auch die certade vorrätig? dann könnt ich da mal vorbeischaun.

@meridian: die mittlere deiner empfehlungen gibts glaub ich nicht mehr...hab ich zumindest nicht im aktuellen angebot gefunden.

peace daniel


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

@ daniel |bla: ,

habe mich im erster Linie wegen des leichteren Laufes für die Daiwa entschieden.
Der Bügelumschlag war ebenfalls "geschmeidiger",kann man mit Worten schlecht beschreiben. Zudem dürften die E_Spulen geschätzt bestimmt einen 50er preiswerter sein.Vom Shimano Kundendienst halte ich zudem auch nicht sehr viel.
Was die Optik angeht ist halt alles Geschmacksache. Ich mag halt lieber das Dezente. Nach weiteren Rollen habe ich mich nicht umgesehen,da mein Ziel eine der beiden war. Die Rolle kostete 319,95.

Gruß
j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Dorschi (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Also bei einer Stella seid Ihr schnell mal bei 100€ für eine Ersatzspule. Happiger Preis!
Bei Ebay klappt es mit einer Stella eigentlich so um die 400$. Beim derzeitigen Dollarkurs bist Du da aber nicht viel  teurer. Zuzüglich Zoll natürlich.
Tournament force ist meiner Meinung aber an die Saltiga angelehnt.


----------



## Regentaucher (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

100 Ocken für ne E-Spule??? die sind ja nicht ganz dicht oder...


----------



## Dorschi (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Find ich auch! Bei ´ner E- Spule werden Sie dann vollends komisch.


----------



## klee (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Hi all,

So ich Fische die stella 4000 Fb seit ca 1 Monat und hatte sie auch schon im härte test auf Waller(1,95 mit spinnrute) in Spanien vor 2 Wochen und ich muß sagen sie ist jeden € Wert werde mir  jetzt noch ne 2500 zulegen.Die stella ist und bleibt die Königin unter den rollen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Hallo klee #h  ,

gratuliere zu dem Fisch #6 .Wollte auch die Stella nicht niedermachen,ist schon eine der absolut besten Rollen.
Wünsche Dir noch viele Fische dieser Kategorie #6 #6 #6 .

Gruß
j.Breithardt


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

#h Hallo Ihr Rollenkenner!!


Was haltet ihr von diesen Rollen: Stradic Aero ST-3000F und Stradic Aero 2000?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Einfach schöne Teile!  #6 
mit Holzgriff - schon mal 1a, und dann diese schnuckeligen kleinen Gehäuse! Allerdings so 3 Generationen bei Shimano zurück schätze ich mal, weil die hat ja noch außenliegendes Bügellager (wie die aktuellen FA wieder) und gerade Rotoren.

Wie haste die Fotos ausgeleuchtet, das sieht ganz ordentlich aus und der Hintergrund natürlich passend ton in ton und zu den Holzgriffen!  :m


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach schöne Teile! #6
> mit Holzgriff - schon mal 1a, und dann diese schnuckeligen kleinen Gehäuse! Allerdings so 3 Generationen bei Shimano zurück schätze ich mal.


 

#h Das weiß ich. Sie sind nicht mehr die Neusten. Ich fische die Sedona 2000 seit 1996 ohne Probleme, also vom Preis auch verträglich. Fischt noch jemand mit diesen Oldtimern???|kopfkrat


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Hallo Drillingshase #h ,

kenne die Modelle nicht,scheinen aber eine sehr saubere Schnurverlegung 
zu haben.Wo werden (wurden)die Rollen gehandelt ?

Gruß 
j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Wie haste die Fotos ausgeleuchtet, das sieht ganz ordentlich aus und der Hintergrund natürlich passend ton in ton und zu den Holzgriffen! :m[/QUOTE]


Das sind nicht meine Fotos, habe ich bei E-bay kopiert um sie mal zu zeigen:q


----------



## Marcel1409 (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich das Geld hätte würde ich mir eine Daiwa Infinity q kaufen
> Habe diese Rolle bislang 2 mal testen dürfen - und bin schwer verliebt in das Teil #6
> lass die dir mal vom Händler zeigen



Von der würd ich ganz schwer die Finger lassen. Ich hab davon 2 Stück verkauft und beide Kunden haben mir die Rollen nach dem ersten Mal angeln wieder gebracht. Haben sich beide wie Kaffeemühlen angehört #6 . 

Mal nebenbei, alle meine Daiwas haben nach einiger Zeit ******** angehört. 
- Team Daiwa Saltwater
- Tournament 5000 T

Hol dir die Stella, gib nichts bessers |znaika:  :m ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

^  F e t t e n !  :m


----------



## Deep Sea (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Hol dir die Stella, gib nichts bessers |znaika:  :m ...



 #h Als Alternative würde ich mal  'ne Tica Taurus in die Hand nehmen #6 .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Mal was Stabiles für die Galerie, eine Shakespeare Sigma 2200-60 US-Modell
man schaue mal auf die Zahl an oberst-rechter Stelle auf der Spule, wieviel lbs die Entwickler der zutrauten  :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Und eine hübsche Shimano, die Aerlex XT 3000, moderner als die Aeros oben mit Build-in-Rotor. Sozusagen die Light-Version der Twinpower XT  :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Und noch ein kleiner Star aus dem Schatzkästchen, damit (inklusive Franz  #h ) jeder was zum Träumen hat: Japan Shimano Ultegra 4000 der Starship-Generation, vor der jetzigen FA-Generation, eine Rolle mit schneller Kreuzverlegung.  #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*



			
				klee schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich muß sagen sie ist jeden € Wert werde mir  jetzt noch ne 2500 zulegen.Die stella ist und bleibt die Königin unter den rollen.



Sag mal wieso die jeden der vielen EURos Wert ist? Weil Shimano sagt es ist die Beste? Wegen dem Aussehen und Design? wegen den vielen Glitzerflächen? wegen dem Leichtlauf? wegen vieler Kugellager? wegen den technischen Daten?  |wavey:


----------



## Big Fins (27. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal wieso die jeden der vielen EURos Wert ist? Weil Shimano sagt es ist die Beste? Wegen dem Aussehen und Design? wegen den vielen Glitzerflächen? wegen dem Leichtlauf? wegen vieler Kugellager? wegen den technischen Daten? |wavey:


 
So kann man es sagen :q
Du hast doch sicher mal die Stella auf dem Foto in der Hand gehabt richtig?
Dieser seidenweiche Lauf ist doch schon ne Granate. Und die Bremsleistung ist jenseits von gut und böse, aber steht eine Saltiga in nichts nach. Eine gute Daiwa ist auch schwer in Ordnung.


----------



## Dorschi (27. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

kostet aber auch gleich noch ein paar Öcken mehr als die Stella (Saltiga)!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (27. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Von der würd ich ganz schwer die Finger lassen. Ich hab davon 2 Stück verkauft und beide Kunden haben mir die Rollen nach dem ersten Mal angeln wieder gebracht. Haben sich beide wie Kaffeemühlen angehört #6 .
> 
> Mal nebenbei, alle meine Daiwas haben nach einiger Zeit ******** angehört.



Kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen !!! Ich fische seit vielen Jahren ettliche Daiwas & habe nie ein solches Problem bemerkt !
Probleme hatte ich, wie bereits oben erwähnt mit einem schlackernden Rotor eine Stella 2500, sowie einem Kurbelbruch einer TwinPower !



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Hol dir die Stella, gib nichts bessers   ...



Mit Sicherheit gibt es besseres ! Weil Shimano in ihrer Produktbeschreibung die Rolle als KÖNIGIN bezichtigt, ist das für mich noch lange nicht der Fall !
Ich muss sagen, dass das Design natürlich schon sehr beeindruckend ist, aber ich glaube, dass interessiert die Fische herzlich wenig ! Die Funktionalität muss gewährleistet sein .. & wenn ich die Achsstärke der Stella betrachte & mir im Gegensatz dazu die der neuen Infinity zu Gemüte führe, ist für mich vollkommen klar, worauf Daiwa ihr Augenmerk gerichtet hat ! AUF LEBENSDAUER & FUNKTIONALITÄT ... wobei das Design damit schon mal den dritten Platz einnimmt .. obwohl ja Gefallen oder Nichtgefallen meistens Geschmackssache ist .. & mir gefällt die Infinity sehr gut !

mfg
meridian


----------



## MeRiDiAn (27. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*



			
				mefotija schrieb:
			
		

> @meridian: die mittlere deiner empfehlungen gibts glaub ich nicht mehr...hab ich zumindest nicht im aktuellen angebot gefunden.



hy Mefotija 

Ja diese Rolle wird leider nicht mehr vertrieben ! Sicherlich hätte man über kurz oder lang bei ebay jedoch eine Gelegenheit 



			
				mefotija schrieb:
			
		

> certade gefällt mir gut



Dann hier noch mal zum Bestaunen die CERTATE FINESSE






Hier siehst Du die AIRITY - Größe 2000, Preis ca. 570 $





Und hier mal die DAIWA PRESSO - Größe 2000, Preis ca. 335 $











Hier noch die DAIWA GEKKABIJIN - Größe 2000, Preis ca. 335 $
(diese Rolle wurde ebenfalls speziell fürs Salzwasserfischen entwickelt!)








meridian


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

@MeRiDiAn

Ist das so bei einigen der obigen Daiwarollen wie ich das zu sehen meine, daß die einen Außenanschlag für den Bügelumschlag haben?  #h 
Das wäre ja (wieder) was richtig feines weil: einfach - robust - unkaputtbar - und auch noch leichter und besser bedienbar.

Wenn die dann auch keinen "Wormshaft"-Selbstzerlegungs-Verarschungsspulenhub eingebaut haben und die Kugelagerzahl sich im technischen und nicht im Marketingbereich bewegt, dann wären die was richtig Feines.  

Kann Dir bei der Einschätzung zum Plastik-Glitzerbomber Stella übrigens nur zustimmen, ist ein optischer Eye-Catcher auf "aktuellem" Mitchell/Abu usw. Niveau und das sagt eigentlich schon alles, wenn der Hersteller das für nötig hält.  :q 
--> "Anglerfängerblinker"  :q 

@all
Eine seidig weich laufende Rolle mit einer erstklassigen vollstarken Bremse ist seit 25 Jahren für mich Standard und nichts besonderes, wo das nicht gegeben ist paßt sowieso eigentlich nur die Mülltonne.  :g


----------



## MeRiDiAn (27. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Moin AngelDet ... jawollja alle bis auf die CERTATE FINESSE haben den "Aussenumschlag" ! Zu ersehen an dem Röllchen am Rollenfuß !   

Mit Sicherheit darfst Du bei diesen Preisklassen davon ausgehen, dass es sich nicht um einen "VAWormshaft" handelt, sondern um was hochwertiges ^^

Zu den Kugellagern ... 
CERTATE FINESSE - 10/1
AIRITY - 9/1
PRESSO - 7/1
GEKKABIJIN - 7/1

Ich denke diese Anzahl wirkt nicht wirklich Marketingstrategisch ... bzw. um das WettrennenwerdiemeistenLagereinbaut&gewinnt ... eher realistisch ! Gerade die GEKKABIJIN macht einen allgemein sehr guten Eindruck auf mich !  #6 
Hier eine kurze Beschreibung zur GEKKABIJIN:
»Light-weight saltwater fine spinning reel, specialized for sea perch and etc. Rigs are mini-tubes, mini grubs and etc. Intentionally slowed gear allows finesse presentation to very nervous perches.
The machine cut one piece handle directly transfer any signal to fingers. Succeeding high-end features like air-metal light weight body, air bail, ABS spool, cross wrapping oscillation, CRBB Twist Buster 2 line roller, and etc. Also great for trout fishing.«

Im übrigen ist meine Meinung, nochmals bezüglich der Stella, das DAIWA mit Schmuckstückchen wie der PRESSO sich auf gar keinen Fall hinter oder neben sie stellen muss, sondern sich auch getrost davorpacken könnte !  #6 

mfg
meridian


----------



## Big Fins (27. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

AngelDet, wieso machst Du die Stella so nieder? Ist es nun Neid ( kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen ) oder hattest Du neg Erfahrung?

Die Stella hat auch nicht mehr Glizzer als eine Saltiga, die gebürstetes Alu darstellt mit Blau und Chrom hier und da.

Wäre schön wenn Du einigen Anglern die mit Recht Stolz auf ihre Stella sind, nicht so vor den Kopf stoßen tust.

Ich ergreife auch nicht ausschließlich Partei für Shimano, sondern kann mich auch für Daiwa, Penn und Co begeistern.

moin Dorschi, die Saltiga ist preiswerter als die Stella, wird aber gern teurer verkauft


----------



## MeRiDiAn (27. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Hy Plaa, glaube so hat es AngelDet ja nicht gemeint !   
Im meisten möchte ich ihm aber zustimmen ... wie gesagt, fische sie selber in 2 Ausführungen & habe vergleichend dazu mehrere Daiwas in diesem Preissegment .. meine Wahl steht fest ... siehe gepostete Pics !

Jeder hat so seine Vorlieben & Begeisterungen ! Natürlich sind die nicht immer konfirm mit anderen Meinungen .. daher JEDEM DAS SEINE !  |wavey:    #h 

Stolz bin ich nicht auf die Rollen die ich habe, sondern auf die Fische die ich fange .. die Rolle muss sich eben in ihrer Funktionalität ausweisen & das am besten über eine lange lange Dauer ! DANN IST SIE GUT ... & dann bin ich stolz, denn dann habe ich sicher den einen oder anderen Fisch mit ihr gefangen !  #h 

mfg
meridian

*Nun bitte wieder zurück zur Rollendiskussion als solche !*


----------



## mot67 (27. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

guter thread, bin schon länger am überlegen, ob ich mir eine stella oder eine infinty-q zulegen soll.
nu bin ich aber auch nicht schlauer...

fische momentan eine twinpower 2500 fa und eine stradic 2500 fa. bei beiden rollen haben ich extremsten ärger mit den schnurlaufröllchen, die machen grausam geräusche, die zwar nicht den lauf der rolle beeinträchtigen, mir aber den spass am angeln gründlich versauen. die twinpoer war schon 2mal in reparatur, nach kurzer zeit trat aber das gleiche problem wieder auf, morgen geht sie das 3. mal auf die reise 
2 kollegen haben das gleiche problem, vielleicht war nur die serie schlecht, aber dann müsste die reparatur ja irgendwann mal ergebnisse liefern. ausserdem sind die rollen jedesmal mindestens 3monate unterwegs.

deshalb bin ich langsam am zweifeln, ob shimano wirklich immernoch erste wahl ist. ältere twinpowerrollen (f und xt) laufen bei freunden trotz etlicher jahre starker beanspruchung nach wie vor tadellos.

hatte nun eigentlich auch die daiwa infinty-q ins auge gefasst, nu muss ich das hier lesen:



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Von der würd ich ganz schwer die Finger lassen. Ich hab davon 2 Stück verkauft und beide Kunden haben mir die Rollen nach dem ersten Mal angeln wieder gebracht. Haben sich beide wie Kaffeemühlen angehört #6 .
> 
> Mal nebenbei, alle meine Daiwas haben nach einiger Zeit ******** angehört.
> - Team Daiwa Saltwater
> ...



 #c  #c


----------



## MeRiDiAn (27. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Naja, wie schon weiter oben geschrieben ... GLAUBS oder GLAUBS NICHT   

Diese Rolle wurde neulich in einigen Magazinen durch verschiedene Kollegen ausführlichst getestet (strapaziert) & bekam trotzdem Bestnoten ! Und sie wird demnächst auch bei sehr vielen Anglern zeigen, wie robust & zuverlässig sie ist, da bin ich mir sehr sicher !!!

Viel interessanter wäre die Frage, warum sowohl bei Deiner Stradic, wie auch bei der TP die Schnurlaufröllchen Macken zeigen !
Laufen die Röllchen nicht mehr rund oder dringt Sand ein, oder wie kommt es dazu, dass sie abstruse Geräusche von sich geben ¿?

Gibt es dazu keine Erklärung, zumal Du ja sagtest, dass sie bereits mehrfach dieses Problem aufwiesen & repariert wurden ... würde mich schon sehr interessieren ... eventuell kannst Du ja mehr Angaben machen !?

mfg
meridian  #h


----------



## mot67 (27. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

die rollen wurde vornehmlich im salzwasser gefischt, aber keine vollbäder und auch nach dem angeln vernünftig gepflegt. 
bei den twinpower ist das problem extremer als bei der stradic.
es ist kein sand oder dreck im lager, hört sich aber wie ein malwerk an. angeblich wurden die lager gewechselt, shimano gab den tip mit auf den weg, die lager nach jedem fischen zu ölen, was ja eigentlich schwachsinn ist, wir aber dennoch gemacht haben. hilft auch nichts. unter last machen die lager einfach ätzende geräusche. diesesmal werde ich mich nicht abspeisen lassen, die sollen komplett den bügel samt lager erneuern oder mir eine neue rolle geben.


----------



## Windmaster (27. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Hi,

ist die Stella FB überhaupt salzwassertauglich ?? Sie ist ja zum Teil aus Magnesium und es gibt auch die TwinPower MG, die dafür halt nicht geeignet ist. Die Stella gibt es  als FW(süßwasser) und FA (salzwasser).  

???? #c

Bin mir da jetzt nicht so ganz sicher...


----------



## MeRiDiAn (27. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Die Stella FB ist eigentlich fürs Süsswasser konzipiert ... als Gegenstück kannst Du Dir die Stella FA für das Fischen im Salzwasser erwerben 

meridian


----------



## klee (27. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal wieso die jeden der vielen EURos Wert ist? Weil Shimano sagt es ist die Beste? Wegen dem Aussehen und Design? wegen den vielen Glitzerflächen? wegen dem Leichtlauf? wegen vieler Kugellager? wegen den technischen Daten?  |wavey:



Weil sie mich einfach überzeugt hat beim Angeln alleine das Bremsystem ist oberste klasse.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> AngelDet, wieso machst Du die Stella so nieder? Ist es nun Neid ( kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen ) oder hattest Du neg Erfahrung?


@ plaa Sawai : ich will Dir die Stella nicht niedermachen, vor allem nicht wenn sie Dir gefällt, sorry.  #h 
Was mir allerdings ein Stück die Zornader schwellen läßt ist der unverhältnismäßige Preisaufschlag den Shimano für die kleinen Zusatzschmankerl gegenüber den kleineren und praktisch kaum schlechteren Modellen haben will - und dann dabei noch fett und breit verbreiten "Dies ist die einzig wahre Angelrolle".
Also anders herum wird ein Schuh heraus bzw. deswegen kam die Darstellung als Reaktion darauf von mir.  (Hate on Marketing-Übertreiber-Fuzzis)

Ich muß mich nochmal selber zitieren:


			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Eine seidig weich laufende Rolle mit einer erstklassigen vollstarken Bremse ist seit 25 Jahren für mich Standard und nichts besonderes, wo das nicht gegeben ist paßt sowieso eigentlich nur die Mülltonne.


Das ist genau wie das über den grünen Klee loben von den plätzlich ach-so-neuen Alugehäusen , einfach Asbach-Uralt-Standard und kein neues Feature.
Wenn jemand also sagt: "weil die Rolle eine tolle Bremse hat" - sag ich: "das gilt nicht als besonderes Argument". Ist ja fast als wenn mir ein Autoverkäufer erzählt, daß sein angebotenes Auto aber ein Bremse hat.  ;+ 

Ich respektiere alle persönlichen Vorlieben und für jemanden ist sein liebstes Stück halt sein liebstes Stück, daran sollte auch nicht gemäkelt werden. 
Ein Hersteller von Luxusrollen wie hier Shimano oder Daiwa muß
sich nur für seine Verführer-Angebote gefallen lassen, daß die kräftig kritisiert und zensiert werden, das wird aber wohl manchmal nicht so klar und jeder macht sich ja auch ein wenig zum Helfershelfer
wenn er für eine solche Marke in die Scharte springt!  |gr: 

Für mich war & ist die Diskussion und mein Erkenntnisgewinn auf Fakten ausgerichtet, die entweder eine mangelnde oder vorzügliche Haltbarkeit sowie technische Daten in Relation setzen.
Möchte ich auch lieber bei bleiben.


----------



## Rausreißer (27. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Also meridian ich glaubs nicht so richtig…

Mot67, also ich hatte das gleich Problem aber bis jetzt nur bei meiner Heißgeliebten
Daiwa SSII und bei einer Daiwa Capricorn 2500, die ja nu auch nicht zu den billigen Teilen gehörten.
Bei den Shimanos hatte ich das noch nicht und auch meine große Daiwa Exceler
die ich für Norge habe macht  noch keine Zicken. (toi, toi, toi)

Bei den Daiwas wurde mir das lärmende Geräusch mit Salzkistallen in den Lager
der Schnurlaufrollchen erklärt. #c  Aber so richtig besser ist der Krach nicht geworden.
Leider hatte Daiwa keine Ersatzlager. Sehr schade, so was.
Ich werde Sie wohl mal selber mit WD-40 ausblasen müssen.

Also was Service angeht bin ich mit Shimano bis jetzt immer hervorragend gefahren.
(drückt mal die Daumen, das das so bleibt) :g 

Was die Korrosionseigenschaften von Magnesium zu Aluminium angeht, sind die Eigenschaften für uns Angler was Salzsprühfestigkeit angeht technisch aufgrund der Beschichtung sowieso vernachlässigbar klein.  
Zudem es auch sehr gute Mg Legierungen gibt. 
Die Frage ist: Was wird da wirklich abgegossen? #c 

Und was die galvanische Korrosion von Mg zu Stahl oder Alu zu Stahl angeht ist das eigenlich auch schietegal ob das Alu oder Mg-Legierungen sind, wenn sich Salzwasser in der Rolle befindet ist eh bald mit dem Innenleben vorbei.

Also ich sage mal, mir ist die Daiwa infinty-q noch etwas zu sehr ein Frischling, sorry Meridian, aber ich kenne einige sehr zufriedene Stella-Besitzer…  :l 

R.R. #h


----------



## Big Fins (27. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

@AngelDet, in diesem Sinne alles klar, danke für Deine Richtigstellung #6 .

Davon abgesehen hatte ich noch mit keiner einzigen meiner Rollen irgendwelche technischen Probleme, weder Shimano noch Daiwa noch Penn usw bin wohl ein Glücksgreifer :q .
Sich auf eine Marke versteifen bringt keinerlei Vorteile, im Gegenteil.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

 #h 

Deine Problemlosigkeit würde ich auch auf gute Pflege bzw. Pflege zum richtigen Zeitpunkt zurückführen. So einige Problemschilderungen hier und da schrien mir doch nach einem Schmierungsproblem. Auch die teuerste Rolle kann einem die Pflege nun mal nicht abnehmen, das macht man doch aber eigentlich gerne bei seinen "Schätzchen", ich zumindest  :m


----------



## bolli (27. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

@Angeldet & Meridian

Ich verfolge den Thread von Anfang an, habe jetzt keine Lust ellenlange Zitate zu sammeln und frage deswegen einfach so, wie ich Eure Beiträge empfinde:

Ihr singt Lobeshymnen auf Daiwa, zitiert deren Verkaufsunterlagen und bombardiert uns mit Hochglanzbildern von Daiwa-Rollen. 
Über Shimano verliert Ihr kein gutes Wort, Prospekttexte werden als Werbe-bla-bla abgetan und ebenfalls mit Hochglanzbildern gezeigte Rollen als Blender dargestellt. 
Dazu lobt Ihr Daiwa-Modelle über den grünen Klee, die kaum 1/2 Jahr auf dem Markt sind. 
Bzgl.  Preisen lese ich aus Euren Beiträgen ähnliche Voreingenommenheiten bzw. Ungleichgewichtung.

WERDET IHR VON DAIWA BEZAHLT???  Ich empfinde zumindest Eure Beiträge für jemanden, der versucht sich ein objektives Bild zu machen, nur bedingt hilfreich!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Ich bin ein reiner Rollenprivatier und leiste mir das Vergnügen eine ganze Sammlung zu haben und weiß die genaue Zahl nicht mal mehr - Daiwas aber eher sehr wenige (Silver 2600C Modell'78) und Shimanos deutlich mehr, aber die Frage mit dem Geschmack hatten wir ja nun mehrfach. Das Meridian eine gewisse Daiwa-Begeisterung ausstrahlte kann ich so verwerflich nun nicht finden, immerhin ist es immer aufschlußreich wenn jemand sich in ein Thema richtig reinkniet und versteckte Infos hochzerrt. 

Bei mir ist aber gerade auch eine gewisse Toleranzschwelle erreicht - siehe oben die Ausführungen und Kollisionen - wenn eben jemand die "beste" und die "einzig wahre" Rolle anpreisen will, das ist ja schon mal mehrfach falsch, wie man leicht sehen kann:

1. Die Rolle die man selber gut findet ist die beste - sei es in Form, Farbe, Material, Handgriff oder sonstwie. Nur die Rolle ist überhaupt gut die einem Spaß beim rollen macht.
2. Die beste wofür: Als Glanzstück zum Sammeln, für welche Angelart(en), in welcher Technikdisziplin. Ich hab früher mal eine Menge Rollen mit Fleck- und Schwarz-Tarnanstrich versehen und das hatte auch seinen Sinn  :g (hübsch anzusehende metallisch-glänzende Flächen verjagen durchaus Fisch)
3. Mit welcher Bewertungsskala die Beste? man schaue nur mal in den PC Bereich und suche die beste Festplatte oder beste Grafikkarte. Rollen unterscheiden sich noch weitaus mehr.
4. Das verfügbare Geld bestimmt einen Rahmen, so daß Leistung/Preis ein wichtiger und ausschließender Faktor ist.
5. (was man noch alles so für sich bewerten mag)

Ich hatte das Anliegen mal herauszubekommen wofür die Top-Modelle der beiden genannten Hersteller und auch anderer soviel Geld auf den Tisch gelegt sehen wollen. Das ist mir nur teilweise klargeworden - die Rollen sind viel zu sehr im Baukastensystem gefertigt -, im wesentlichen halte ich diese für zu teuer und freue mich über Aktionen die diese günstiger verfügbar machen. Wenn andere AB'ler von ihren positiven Erfahrungen im Auslandseinkauf berichten freut  mich das dann.  #h


----------



## Agalatze (28. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

also ich kann dir die stella nur wärmsten empfehlen. meiner meinung nach gibt es definitiv nichts besseres auf dem markt ! die infinity von daiwa zum beispiel ist großer schrott. kenne jetzt schon zwei leute die sie gerade neu haben und andauernd probleme damit haben. 
die tests von irgendwelchen leuten interessieren mich ehrlich gesagt nicht. mein bester kumpel hat den größten angelladen hier in hamburg, und der kann mir genug rückmeldungen geben welche rollen wie oft reklamiert werden. 
shimano und die stella haben kaum reklamationen im gegensatz zu anderen ach so tollen herstellern wie daiwa ect...
sorry an alle daiwa-fans,aber in der rollentechnik hat leider shimano die nase vorn.
daiwa hat leider nicht mehr die qualität die sie mal hatten. es ist schade,aber nicht zu ändern.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (28. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder hat so seine Vorlieben & Begeisterungen ! Natürlich sind die nicht immer konfirm mit anderen Meinungen .. daher JEDEM DAS SEINE !  |wavey:    #h



Um jeglichen Missverständnissen auszuweichen, schreibe ich zumeist so etwas !!! Daher Bolli, wenn Du den Thread schon von Anfang an verfolgst, dann bitte auch *ALLES* lesen ! In diesem Sinne ...  #h 



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> @Angeldet & Meridian
> 
> Ich verfolge den Thread von Anfang an, habe jetzt keine Lust ellenlange Zitate zu sammeln und frage deswegen einfach so, wie ich Eure Beiträge empfinde:
> 
> ...



p.s.: @Aalglatze ... ich denke schon, dass Dich die Tests IRGENDWELCHER Leute interessieren .. ist ja eine Art Erfahrungstausch, ohne welches es z.B. solch ein Forum nicht gäbe & Du nicht rege daran teilnehmen würdest !  |wavey: 

Möchte niemandem auf den Schlips treten & bitte keine Diskussion ausserhalb des Ursprungs beginnen !!!  #h  #h  #h 

mfg meridian


----------



## schroe (28. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Gestern bin ich, ganz vernarrt in die Infinity q, zum Händler gewesen. 
Die Größe und das Rollengewicht schienen wie für meine Skeletor gemacht (ausserdem ist das Design ganz nach meinem Geschmack ).
Alternativ hatte ich mir die TP 2500 (etwas kleiner als die die Q)angeschaut.

Letztendlich hat mich die "Warnung" in diesem Thread dann doch zur TP greifen lassen.

Als ich mich dann endlich zwischen den beiden Rollen entschieden hatte, sagte mir der Verkäufer:"Eine gute Wahl."
Er habe in seinem Laden bereits eine Q verkauft und die liege bei ihm wieder auf dem Tisch. Sie mache Geräusche.

Andererseits sind, so meine Information, die R&R Tester wirklich von der Q überzeugt.

Die Wahrheit liegt wohl wieder irgendwo hier in  der Mitte. 
Ich warte lieber bis hier selbstgemachte Erfahrungen diskutiert werden.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (28. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

#h Das Problem mit der Infinity scheint sich ja zu häufen ... muss ich wohl eingestehen & sehe es auch ein !   

Schade nur, dass dies keinem der R&R-Tester geschehen ist ... oder doch ?¿? ^^

Denke das die TP auch eine sehr gute Wahl war ... mir brach zwar mal eine Kurbel an einer TP ... jedoch war das TP-bezüglich das "einzigste" Problem !

ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall DICKE FISCHE mit Deiner neuen Rolle  #h  #6  #h 

bye meridian


----------



## schelli (28. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

So jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben,
ich fische jetzt über 20 Jahre und bin mittlerweile ein 
Fan der Shimano Stratic 1000/2500 und 4000 FA.
Die Rolle hat sich seit Jahren voll als praxistauglich bewiesen !! 
z.Bsp. fische ich in Norge 2 Penn Rollen und ne Mitchel zum Spinnfischen.
Also meiner Meinung nach kommt es immer auf die Kombination Rute Rolle an ....  #6 
Ausserdem sollte man sich nie auf eine Marke festlegen.... auch andere Mütter haben schöne Töchter.  :q 

Sicher ist für mich PERSÖHNLICH Shimano die Nummer 1  :l  aber d.h. noch lange nicht das ich alle anderen Marken als minderwertig ansehe oder sie schlecht mache, in der Praxis zeigen sich dann schon die Stärken und schwächen.

Nur mal als Beispiel:  Ich hatte 2 Shimano Aernos 2500 und 4000 ......  wenn ich an diese Rollen denke dann kommt mir heute noch das  :v  nur Probleme...
Perücken uvm....... habe die Dinger umgetauscht und ein bisschen was draufgelegt und die Probleme waren verschwunden.
Ich konnte es damals kaum glauben ... sowas von Shimano  :c  :c 
Aber hier sieht man das nicht alles Gold ist was glänzt.

In diesem Sinne noch einen schönen Tag  #h


----------



## schroe (28. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

@meridian:
Danke, hoffe auch, sie wird ihren Dienst tun.

Am liebsten wäre mir gewesen, Shimano hätte die F-Serie der TP beibehalten. Sie, die FA wirkt schon wackeliger an der Kurbel und der Umbaumechanik auf Linkshand. Die F´s scheinen allgemein robuster (Gehäuse).
Darum hatte ich mich eigentlich ziemlich auf die Daiwa Q gefreut. Shimano scheint die "Qualitätszügel" gelockert zu haben und anstelle dessen, hoffentlich Daiwa mit der Q aufgeholt zu haben.
Misstrauisch bin ich durch den Beitrag hier und die Vehemenz, mit der mir der Verkäufer die fast 100 Euro billigere Rolle "aufschwatzen" wollte geworden.
Nachdem ich mich dann doch schweren Herzens für die TP entschieden habe (zunächst nicht meine erste Wahl), kam er mit dem o.g. Hinweis rüber.

@schelli,
so richtig schlechte Erfahrungen habe ich bisher nur mit Quantum Energy 730 u. 740 eti gemacht. Meine DAIWA, MITCHELL, PENN, ABU, SHIMANO, SILSTAR in verschiedenen Größen und Ordnungen sind von der Kritik ausgenommen.

Für 299 Euro möchte ich kein Beta Tester sein. Das ist meine Motivation.
Mit Fangehabe, habe ich nichts am Hut.


----------



## Dorschi (28. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Nu mal Butter bei die Fische! Wer hat denn nun eine Ahnung, ob die  Stella FB Serie salzwassertauglich ist? Kam nicht so richtig raus, oder ich was überlesen?
Besten Dank


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Doch, stand schon einige Male zwischen den Zeilen!  #h 

Einfache Antwort: wieso holst Du Dir nicht die sicherere FA aus Alu?


----------



## Big Fins (28. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Also ich denke schon, wichtig ist ganz einfach eine Vollwäsche im Salzwasser zu vermeinden. Auch in der FB werden ARB-Lager verwendet. Hab ja meine Daiwa Emblem XiA ja auch schon problemlos in der Ostsee verwendet. Und die hat ja nun nicht diese Edelkugellager, die Pflege machts eben.


----------



## mefotija (28. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Hey Leute


----------



## mefotija (28. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

hey leute
wie ich gerade lese, scheint es ja auch mit der infinity einige probleme zu geben. das erleichtert nicht wirklich die wahl. dachte mir, wenn selbst ein großhändler aus hh, der sich auf shimano spezialisiert hat gesagt hat nix ist für die ewigkeit und 500eus für ne rolle seien der totale quatsch und nicht gerechtfertigt, dass man sich schon drauf verlassen kann. er meinte, JEDE rolle geht durchs salzwasser kaputt und daher sei das einfach zuviel kohle. war übrigens mefofischer, der wohl die hälfte seiner zeit am wasser verbringt.
nun werd ich morgen einfach mal zu meinem dealer fahren und mir die 4000fb (die wohl die nachfolge der 4000fa) sein soll, die es bei uns nicht mehr gibt und die infinity anschauen. dann werde ich mich entscheiden. tendiere aber eher zu zweiterer. wenns probleme gibt, kann ich die rolle eh umtauschen. die gute kritik, die ich bislang im forum und auch von diversen dealern vernommen habe, überwiegt definitiv. attraktiv scheinen mir die ebayangebote aus fernost, wo man ne neuauflage der 4000fa bekommt. aber sorry, gebe keine 300 dollar oder mehr für ne rolle aus, die ich nicht in der hand hatte.

solong halte euch auf dem laufenden

daniel


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (29. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Moin Moin!!!

Nun will ich dann auch mal meinen Senf zu dieser Diskusion hier dazugeben.

Eines aber noch vorweg... Ich will hier niemenden irgendwas schlecht machen, denn jeder muss zu dem Angelgerät was er besitzt bzw. sich zulegen möchte vertrauen haben. Da ist die Herstellermarke primär gesehen total unwichtig und er wird trotzdem seine Freude bei der Ausübung seines Hobby´s haben. Die nachfolgenden Zeilen sind meine *ganz persönliche* Meinung.
Also, ich würde mir bei dem heutigen Stand der Dinge gar keine Rolle mehr aus den aktuellen Angebot der Hersteller zulegen!!! Sei´s von Shimano, Daiwa, Quantum oder sonstwem auch immer( Auch wenn die Rollen in den Hochglanzkatalogen Werbestrategisch förmlich nach KAUF MICH schreien). Da ist auch das Preisegment total unwichtig. Denn ich bin der Meinung das die Rollenhersteller bei den Angelrollen die für den Deutschen/Europäischen Markt gefertigt werden ALLE an der falschen Stelle angefangen haben zu sparen... nämlich an der Qualität!!!
Da ich AUSSCHLIESSLICH  in der Ostsee fische ist mein Rollenfundus zwar nicht sehr gross (ums genau zu nehmen sind es 6) aber auf die kann ich mich auch 100%ig verlassen!!!!
Sei es bei meinen Mefo/Dorsch Blinkrollen (1x Daiwa Emblem 3000XiA ca 10Jahre alt und einmal Stradic 4000 das Urmodell auch schon gute 10Jahre alt) Oder bei meinen Pilkrollen (1x Daiwa Emblem 4500XT ca 12Jahre alt und einmal Twin Power 5000F auch schon wieder 7Jahre alt.) Oder zu guter letzt bei meinen Brandungsrollen (2x Daiwa Emblem 4500/5000 XA ca 6Jahre). Von den Rollen hat mich bisher noch keine im Stich gelassen!!!! Da schleift/Quitscht oder hakt absolut nichts!!!! Und das obwohl ich nicht der Typ bin, der seine Rollen sehr pfleglich behandelt. Nun Gut, hier mal nen Spritzer Balistol da mal nen Bad in lauwarmen Leitungswasser aber das war´s dann auch schon. Mit Rollenkomplettzerlegungen hab ich nun gar nichts am Hut!! Aber was soll ich sagen, ALLE meine Rollen schnurren trotz der Pflegevernachlässigung noch wie am ersten Tag!!!!! Das nen ich Qualität und Lebensdauer!!!!(Man bedenke, Ich fische ausschliesslich im Salzwasser) Ich für meinen Teil hab mich auf jeden Fall dazu entschlossen nur noch Rollen aus der Ära zu kaufen die ich schon besitze. Das ist dank Ebay auch nicht mehr das Thema. Zwar nur Gebraucht, aber das macht mir nichts!!! Dann schraub ich das Teil eben einmal auf,(falls überhaupt notwendig) schau was für macken sie hat und bestell mir die Teile dann nach!!! Das nachbestellen klappt bei Daiwa wie bei Shimano eigentlich ohne Prob´s.
Fazit: Für mich sind Rollen die seit der Euroumstellung auf den Markt gekommen sind alle Schrott!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Heisst ja nicht umsonst Euro= Teuro!!!
In diesem Sinne....
Euer Dorschjaeger75


----------



## pikepirate (29. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Sei es bei meinen Mefo/Dorsch Blinkrollen (1x Daiwa Emblem 3000XiA ca 10Jahre alt Spritzer Balistol da mal nen Bad in lauwarmen Leitungswasser aber das war´s dann auch schon. Mit Rollenkomplettzerlegungen hab ich nun gar nichts am Hut!! 




Jo, die Fische ich auch schon seit gut 5 Jahren und pflege sie genauso "intensiv" wie du. Was soll ich sagen, schnurrt wie am ersten Tag, mein Babe :l und rein optisch bestimmt nicht häßlicher als die neuen extrem teuren Flaggschiffe von Daiwa oder Shi. (Obwohl, die PRESSO :k ....) Und ob die neuen technisch soviel besser sind, das sie den imensen Preisunterschied rechtfertigen, werd ich wohl nie selbst ausprobieren können, wage es aber zu bezweifeln.
Gruss, Jan


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

@dorschjaeger75
Stimm Dir da zu, daß in den neuesten Modellen irgendwie immer stärker der Sparwurm drin ist.   ;+ 

Noch besser (zumindest in der Robustheit) als die 7-15 Jahre alten waren die 20-28 Jahre alten unverwüstlichen Alu-Rollen, aber die sind halt noch seltener.  #h 
Insofern ist da ein langer Schrumpfungsprozeß in der Qualität erkennbar  #c und der langzeiterfahrene Angler fühlt sich schlichtweg verarscht wenn ehemalige SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICHkeiten heute wieder als INNOVATION angepriesen werden  :r


----------



## Big Fins (29. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Kennt jemand die Daiwa Tournament S-HA ? Das ist die schwarze mit metallkurbel und goldener Spule, sehr geiles Design für meinen Geschmack. Ist im Katalog von 01 drinn, leider keine Webbilder mehr find.
Hat evt jemand Erfahrung mit der Rolle? Kostete damals ab 995,- Dm Katalog.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (29. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Logisch kenne ich die   

Glaube der korrekte Name lautete DAIWA SEALINE TOURNAMENT T-S*000HA !

Ja schönes Design hatte die Rolle ... hab leider auch nix dazu im Netz gefunden ! Denke es ist/war eine TOP-Rolle fürs grobe Meeresfischen !

 |wavey:  #h  |wavey:


----------



## MeRiDiAn (29. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

da hab ich doch noch ein Bild


----------



## Big Fins (29. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

nee, nicht die Multi. War/ist ne große Stationär zum Poppern oder Jiggen.
Also im Prinzip pilken.

*EDIT* Ja genau jetzt gesehen, zu langsam war, genau die #6
Hast Du die mal gefischt? Kenne die nur als Tournament ohne Sealine...


----------



## MeRiDiAn (29. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

hab sie mal vor zwei Jahren kurioserweise bei einem nahezu Angelanfänger auf dem Meer bestaunen dürfen ... *wundert mich ehrlich gesagt heute noch, wieso ausgerechnet er diese Rolle hatte & vor allen Dingen woher !?* ... war leider ein Franzose ohne jegliche Englischkenntnisse .. Infos = Null   :c ... der hat genau neben mir gestanden & abgepilkt .. hab die ganze Zeit rübergeschielt auf seine Rolle & mir insgeheim gewünscht, er würde OHNE Rute&Rolle über die Reeling fallen .. weder noch .. sah auch nicht so aus als ob er sonderlich pfleglich mit ihr umgehen würde ! Wusste wohl gar nicht, was für ein schönes Stück er da in der Hand hielt ! *grrrrml*  #d

Wüsste aber auch absolut nicht, wo man die heute noch her bekommen sollte .. ausser mit Sicherheit früher oder später mal bei ebay !  

asso ... ja heisst im Grunde genommen auch nur TOURNAMENT .. gehört aber eben zu den damals noch kreierten "Unterserien" .. eben SEALINE .. heute isses eben nur Serie TOURNAMENT oder TEAM etc.

mfg meridian


----------



## Big Fins (29. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> hab die ganze Zeit rübergeschielt auf seine Rolle & mir insgeheim gewünscht, er würde OHNE Rute&Rolle über die Reeling fallen .. weder noch ..
> mfg meridian


 
harhar :q  das glaub ich gern, einfach mal etwas "nachhelfen" bei Probetauchen :q .
Damals gabs sie noch hier im Handel. In Asien gab es sogar mal eine 6000er Größe, hier "nur" die 4000 und 5000er, geile Rolle. Kein Wunder bei den Kawentsmännern da im Indischen Ozean usw.


----------



## mefotija (30. April 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

hey jungs.
gestern war es nun soweit, hab mir stella 4000fb und daiwa infinity q angeschaut. kann nur sagen, die stella sieht supergeil aus aber das wars dann auch. hat mich nicht wirklich überzeugt. n kumpel von mir vertickt in dem laden (großer laden, viele rollen) rollen und meinte, ich solltes vergessen. wär ne geile rolle, aber der preis VÖLLIG überteuert. die infinity fand ich ziemlich geil. machte einen sehr robusten eindruck und sah auch gut aus. verkauft sich wohl wie warme semmeln, s.d. es aktuell probleme mit dem nachbestellen gibt. daher hab ich auch keine mehr bekommen. zum anderen dealer wollt ich nicht fahren, weil dort konditionen ungünstiger. hab fürs wochendene netterweise dann eine vom laden geliehen bekommen. cool oder??? die werde ich morgen testen, dann fällt die endgültige entscheidung.

peace
daniel


----------



## schroe (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Hallo mefotija,
das hört sich widerum garnicht schlecht an.

Bitte berichte mal über deine Eindrücke mit der Q am Wasser.
Das wär dann mal eine persönliche und hoffentlich nicht ausschließlich, kommerziell "befruchtete" Beurteilung. #6 

Wie gesagt, gib mal bitte ein Feedback.


----------



## Drillmaschine (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Hallo Leute #h,

gibt es schon neue Erfahrungswerte über die Stella bzw. Infinity Q? Stehe nun nämlich vor selbiger Entscheidung, ob ich "aufrüste". 

Gruß Drillmaschine


----------



## klee (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Hi Drillmaschine,
also für mich steht fest ich würde mir immer wieder ne Stella kaufen.Wobei die Infinity Q keine schlechtere Rolle ist.Meine 2 Baby,s  werde ich nie wieder hergeben:q :q


----------



## Mepps (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen ... fische auch eine 2004er Stella FA ... sowohl in Süß- wie auch in Salzwasser ! Ich kann mich bisher bei dieser Rolle nicht über Anfälligkeiten beschweren !
> Besitze aber noch eine 2500 FB, welche nun leider einen leicht schlackernden Rotor aufweist. Obwohl sie immer sehr sorgfältig & "einfühlsam" behandelt wurde ! Kann also keinen Grund dafür nennen !
> 
> Ich besitze noch einige Daiwas der gehobenen Klasse & würde Dir, wie es der Franzl schon sagte, mit absolut gutem Gewissen die DAIWA INFINITY empfehlen ! Ein Sahneröllchen !!! Und bedeutend günstiger als Shimanos Angelika !  #6
> ...


 

Also wegen dem Rotor:Bei mir war es die Rotorschraube, die sich mit der Zeit gelockert hat.das ist natürlich ein ziemlich einfacher fehler und wahrscheinlich hast du es selbst schon geprüft aber manchmal sind es halt auch die einfachen sachen welche die ursache sein können|rolleyes


----------



## fish4fun (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Hallo,

ich überlege ob ich hier zuschlagen sollte??? http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7212316558&ssPageName=ADME:B:BCAE:11

Scheint ja preislich noch in einem vernünftigen Rahmen zu liegen. Was meint Ihr?

Gruß fish4fun


----------



## klee (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Hi 
wenn es bei dem Preis bleiben sollte kaufen.Aber es bleibt nicht dabei!Wo willste die rolle einsetzen?


----------



## fish4fun (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Evtl. im Sommerurlaub hier und da. Sollte mich schon ein paar Jährchen begleiten. Vieleicht komme ich ja mal dazu wie unser Sailfisch auf die ganz Starken Burschen zu "poppern"! 

Gruß fun


----------



## Spinperfekt (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*



			
				fish4fun schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich überlege ob ich hier zuschlagen sollte??? http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7212316558&ssPageName=ADME:B:BCAE:11
> 
> ...


 
Hallo, 
denke auch nicht, dass es bei dem Preis bleibt. 
Ich selbst habe mir vor 2 Jahren eine Stella 10000 F gegönnt. Die Größe der Rollen ist schon heftig. Du solltest Dir vor der Anschaffung schon im Klaren sein, wie Du mit ihr fischen möchtest.
Ich habe damals einen Fehler gemacht. Einmal in Norge gefischt. Jetzt schmückt sie lediglich nocht die Vitrine.
 Leider

Gruß Frank


----------



## Tscho (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

@ Spinperfekt

Wieso? Wasn passiert?


----------



## melis (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

@ Spinperfekt

Kurze zwischen Frage, hast du den Haken auf dem Bild selbst gebunden?
Oder gekauft?


----------



## Dadycool21 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Hallo Leute,

Um noch ein wenig weiter zu verwirren:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=39174&stc=1&d=1138008942

Diese Rolle ist auch ein Sahneteil, es gibt diese sogar noch zu kaufen.
Die Biomaster LS 3000 ist schon etwas älter und kommt von der Rangfolge gleich nach der Stella und vor der Twinpower.

Da diese Rolle schon älter ist, aber noch neu erhältlich gibt es auch leider mit den Ersatzteilen Probleme, ich gehe aber nicht davon aus das Sie kaputt geht.
zu den Preisen
2000er ca. 185€
3000er ca. 205€
4000er ca. 250€

Bin mit der Rolle super zufrieden!!!!

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

@Dadycool21
Klasse Teile!  #6 eben auch keine Shimano for DE.
Hab mal mit einer 2000 und ner 3000 wohl ne gute Stunde lang rumgespielt. Waren mir aber einfach zu teuer (bzw. Geld knapper) und daher wurde das nichts. Einige Händler hatten die als Schmuckstücke im Laden und laufen tun die schon wirklich gut, zumal die Alu-Konstruktion sich echt stabil anfühlt und ich die gerne etwas "quäle". 
Neuerdings dürften die mit der Spro-Nova aber echte Konkurrenz bekommen. Wo gibts die immer noch?


----------



## Pattex (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

@Drillmaschine
Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle die Stella 4000 FB kaufen.
Auch wenn sie preislich etwas höher ist als die Infinity.
Ich fische dieses Model und bin mit ihr sehr zufrieden, auch wenn ich sie noch nicht lange habe ( 1 Monat ) .
Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass die Wicklung der Stella besser ist als die der Infinity.
Und auch die Klappkurbel würde mich an der Infinity stören, da dies eine Schwachstelle ist die schnell ein bisschen wackelig wird.

Die Kugellager der Stella sind auch einfach perfekt.
Die so genannten ARB- Kugellager werden von Shimano ja auch in anderen Modellen eingesetzt, wie auch bei meiner Twin Power, mit der ich auch schon etwas länger an der Ostsee unterwegs war und keine Probleme damit hatte.
Bis auf,dass das Schnurlaufröllchen hin und wieder mal ein bisschen Ärger gemacht hat und dies auch fast von Anfang an.

Doch dieses Problem ist bei der Stella bis jetzt zum Glück ausgeblieben.

Ach so die Ersatzspule kostet auch keine 100 Euro, wie ich weiter hinten gelesen habe sondern 60-70 Euro, was aber immer noch ein Haufen Geld ist für ne E-Spule.

Also ich würde auf jeden Fall die Stella vorziehen.


----------



## köderfischer (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Hehe, wieder mal ein lustiger Thread.:m
Ich werf mal noch einen Namen in den (virtuellen)Raum,
Tica Taurus.
Nimmt es locker mit der Stella auf, dabei um einiges günstiger, bei den Daiwas weiss ich es nicht, habe ich nur mal im Laden trocken dran gekurbelt.
Das Urteil erlaube ich mir auf meinen Erfahrungen basierend, ich habe nicht wie ich glaube viele hier nur mal die Rollen auf Bildern gesehen und technische  Daten verglichen, oder mich von irgendeiner Werbung oder Image oder weil Superangler XY eine Stella fischt beeinflussen lassen, ich habe beide gefischt.
Taurus ist Preisleistungsmässig nicht zu schlagen und robust ohne ende.
Aber viele Leute geben gern ne ganze mehr für ne Stella aus, wegen dem Namen und Prestige, kann ich irgendwo auch verstehen.
Nicht das die Stella nicht gut wäre, auf garkeinen Fall!
Aber ich würde mir anstatt einer Stella zwei Taurus (oder eine Taurus und eine feine Rute:q) kaufen.


----------



## Pattex (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Ich hab schon viel von dieser Rolle gehört aber noch nie live gesehen.
Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass sie nicht so gut ist wie die Stella.
Da ist ein riesen Preisunterschied und irgendwo wird Shimano etwas besseres eingebaut haben.
Ich weiß zwar nicht wie die Wicklung bei der Taurus ist aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die der Stella besser ist.


----------



## köderfischer (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Eben, nicht live gesehen:m.
Bei der Stella kostet der Name schon 200 Euro.. Aber jeder wie er mag.
Ich würde Sie mir nicht nochmal kaufen, da ich den Preis für nicht gerechtfertigt halte.
Gruß


----------



## Pattex (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

@köderfischer
Ich glaube nicht, dass der Name 200 Euro kostet.
Mich würd mal interesieren wie die Wicklung der Taurus ist.
Und ob die Kugellager im Salzwasser überleben.

Wie lange fischst du die Rolle schon.


----------



## köderfischer (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Die Schnurverlegung ist erste Sahne, wie bei der Stella, ich persönlich habe keinen Unterschied festgestellt. Die Taurus fische ich jetzt fast ein Jahr, und Sie läuft fast noch besser als am Anfang. Und noch ein großer Vorteil ist das die Rolle komplett aus Alu ist, da knickt kein Rollenfuß ab oder ähnliches.
Im Salzwasser habe ich die Rolle natürlich noch nicht im Einsatz gehabt (hier gibt es leider keins). Aber ein Freund fischt die Taurus oft zum pilken auf der Ostsee, auch fast ein jahr alt, haben wir zusammen gekauft. Ich wüsste nicht das da was dran wäre.. Ist aber auch vom Hersteller aus als voll Salzwasser tauglich eingestuft. Ist echt einen Versuch wert! Optisch ist die Taurus natürlich der Stella etwas unterlegen, aber da kommts ja nicht wirklich drauf an.#h


----------



## Pattex (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Die Stärke des Rollenfusses ist mir auch egal, da ich nicht mit meiner Rolle herum werfe.
Aber ich werde mal gucken ob ich in irgendeinem Laden mir mal die Taurus angucken kann.
Und dann werde ich mehr wissen. Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass diese Rollen gleichwertig sind.
Naja das werde ich dann sehen.


----------



## Mepps (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*




			
				Pattex schrieb:
			
		

> Die Stärke des Rollenfusses ist mir auch egal, da ich nicht mit meiner Rolle herum werfe.
> Aber ich werde mal gucken ob ich in irgendeinem Laden mir mal die Taurus angucken kann.
> Und dann werde ich mehr wissen. Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass diese Rollen gleichwertig sind.
> Naja das werde ich dann sehen.


 
Hmm su konntest dir so einiges noch nich vorstellen


----------



## köderfischer (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Ich werfe für gewöhnlich auch nicht mit meinen Rollen durch die Gegend.
Die Stärke/Bruchfestigkeit des Rollenfußes ist ein wichtiges Kriterium einer Rolle zum Großfischangeln. 
Ich denke du hast noch keinen größeren Wels gefangen, sonst wüsstest du wie sich eine Rolle verwindet wenn so ein Kamel da dran hängt. Bei schwachen Rollenfüssen kann es vorkommen das der Fuß einfach wegknickt, habe ich selber schon gesehen am Po!
Deshalb ist es schon sehr wichtig aus welchem Material die Rolle an sich und vorallem der Rollenfuß ist.
Alles klar? 
Guck Dir die mal live an und bieg dran rum, da verwindet sich ne ecke weniger als bei einer Stella.
Aber ich will hier keinen überzeugen sondern nur meine Erfahrung und Meinung zum Thema Stella wiedergeben.|wavey:


----------



## Ziegenbein (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Hab nix gegen Shimano oder Tica aber warum wird nicht mal über die Daiwa Infinity Q geschrieben.
Das ist bis jetzt das beste was ich in der Hand hatte und die soll WIRKLICH salzwasserfest sein.
Vom Preis auch günstiger als die Stella. Optisch finde ich die Stella richtig geil aber es kommt ja nicht immer auf die Optik an.


----------



## Seebaer (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*



			
				Pattex schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab schon viel von dieser Rolle gehört aber noch nie live gesehen.
> Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass sie nicht so gut ist wie die Stella.
> Da ist ein riesen Preisunterschied und irgendwo wird Shimano etwas besseres eingebaut haben.
> Ich weiß zwar nicht wie die Wicklung bei der Taurus ist aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die der Stella besser ist.


 
Anbei ein Bild dann kannst sie mal sehen :m 

http://cgi.ebay.de/SHIMANO-STELLA-10000-FA-NEU-UNGEFISCHT_W0QQitemZ7212316558QQcategoryZ56713QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Sailfisch (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Ich fische selbst eine Taurus und konnte sie auf den Malediven direkt mit Stella und Daiwa Saltiga vergleichen, für mich hält die Taurus mit, nur bei der Schnurfassung leider nicht. Wem es aber darauf nicht ankommt, der ist mit der Taurus gut beraten.

Zum Thema Rollenfuß: So ganz unproblematisch ist ein instabiler Rollenfuß nicht. Ich habe ein Balzer-Billig-Freilaufrolle, da wackelt bei härter Belastung die ganze Rolle, da macht das Angeln keinen Spaß. Das mag in Süßwasserregionen ja noch funktionieren, im Salzwasser und bei kampfkräftigen Fischen ist es aber Mumpitz, da hätte man am falschen Ende gespart.


----------



## klee (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*



			
				köderfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werfe für gewöhnlich auch nicht mit meinen Rollen durch die Gegend.
> Die Stärke/Bruchfestigkeit des Rollenfußes ist ein wichtiges Kriterium einer Rolle zum Großfischangeln.
> Ich denke du hast noch keinen größeren Wels gefangen, sonst wüsstest du wie sich eine Rolle verwindet wenn so ein Kamel da dran hängt. Bei schwachen Rollenfüssen kann es vorkommen das der Fuß einfach wegknickt, habe ich selber schon gesehen am Po!
> Deshalb ist es schon sehr wichtig aus welchem Material die Rolle an sich und vorallem der Rollenfuß ist.
> ...



Hi,

also meine 4000fb hat schon welse rausgeleiert ohne probleme und verwindungen ,da ist nicht,s weggeknickt und wer mich kennt weis das ich sehr hart drille.:m 

Achso das design ist mir persönlich sehr wichtig bei einer Rolle :m


----------



## köderfischer (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Hi klee,

wollte damit ja auch nicht sagen das die Stella da zu schwach ist, nur ist mir eine Rolle lieber zum wirklich schweren Fischen die aus Alu ist, und Alu verwindet sich nunmal weniger als Graphite, und da ist für den Fall der Fälle ein wegknicken des Rollenfußes so gut wie ausgeschlossen. Zum Design muß ich Dir sogar recht geben, aber das ist mir der Aufpreis nicht (mehr) wert.

Gruß


----------



## Dorschi (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Also meines Erachtens nach ist bei meinen Stellas der Rollenfuß entweder aus Magnesium oder Alu!


----------



## bolli (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Also meines Erachtens nach ist bei meinen Stellas der Rollenfuß entweder aus Magnesium oder Alu!



Dorschi,

aus was denn sonst? Der Fuß und Grundkörper ist aus einem Stück gegossen, und zwar
aus 
- Magnesium bei Stella FW und FB sowie den anderen „Mgs“-Versionen
- Duraluminium bei Stella FA und z. B. den alten Twin Power F
Soweit die Katalogangaben.

Auf jeden Fall ist bei den hochwertige Rollen der Fuß aus Metall und nicht aus Graphit. Es ist zwar kein 100%iger Beleg, aber meine Shimanos klingen (Klopftest) alle metallisch.


----------



## bolli (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Nochmal etwas grundsätzliches zur Stella:

Ich glaube Shimano übertreibt es langsam mit der *Leichtbauweise!* 

Ich fische eine 4000FA seit 1,5 Jahren intensiv und unter höherer Belastung (Gufieren amRhein).
Bisher war ich hochzufrieden, nur vor kurzem hatte ich das Gefühl, dass der Schnurfangbügel etwas wackelt. Mit VIEL GEFÜHL habe ich die Befestigungsschraube auf der Seite des Schnurlaufröllchens gelöst (um sie danach wieder anzuziehen) schon beim Lösen machts 

„Knacks“ und die Schraube ist gebrochen. Schraubenrest steckte im Rotorgehäuse. Die hatte wohl vorher schon einen weg. Ich hätte heulen können. :c  Wie sollte ich den Rest rauskriegen ohne das Feingewinde im Rotorgehäuse zu beschädigen?
Ich war beim Uhrmacher, beim Feinmechaniker, Gerätehändler usw. . Keiner wollte fürs Ausbohren eine Garantie übernehmen..... Zu Shimano einschicken wollte ich sie auch nicht. Das hätte 1. ewig gedauert (Aussage am Telefon: „Reparatur in Holland, die haben aber z. Zt. viel zu tun") und 2.wäre das sehr teuer geworden. 

Lange Rede, ich habe den Schraubenrest dann mit 1 und 1,5 mm Metallbohrern und Akkuschrauber selbst rausbekommen und warte jetzt auf die E-Teillieferung einer neuen Schraube. 

Aber zum Anfang meines Posts,

WARUM wird an so einer *hochbelasteten Stelle* wie der Befestigung des Schnurfanbügels eine *ALU-SCHRAUBE *verwendet? (z. Info: bei z. B. den Twin Power ist sie aus Edelstahl).

Leichtbauweise gipfelt in *Leichtbauwahn.......   *#q
und geht zu Lasten von Robustheit und Praxistauglichkeit (ist für mich auch ein wichtiges Qualitätsmerkmal ! )


----------



## Dadycool21 (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Hallo nochmal,

habe mal ein weinig umher gekuckt,

also von Design finde ich beide Hersteller sehr gut kuckst Du hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=39248&stc=1&d=1138196104

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=39249&stc=1&d=1138196104

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=39250&stc=1&d=1138196104

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=39251&stc=1&d=1138196193

Zu dem habe ich mir alle jetzt mal bei meinem Händler zeigen lassen
und muss sagen das die Team Daiwa Rollen besser sind,.
Zumal diese speziel für geflochten Schnüre hergestellt sind.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## bolli (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

@ Daddycool

Design ist und bleibt Geschmackssache, über die zu diskutieren ist meiner Meinung überflüssig. Da wird man nie auf einen Nenner kommen! 
Hier sollte es um "innere Werte" und Technik gehen.



> und muss sagen das die Team Daiwa Rollen besser sind,.
> Zumal diese speziel für geflochten Schnüre hergestellt sind.


Sorry, aber das ist gelinde Kokolores! Werbe-blabla.... 

Die hochwertigen Shimanos haben im Übrigen alle eine Top-Wicklung, egal ob bei Mono oder Geflochtener.


----------



## Pattex (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Wenn es um die Wicklung geht ist die Stella ganz sicher midestens so gut wie die Daiwa Rollen die für Geflochtene hergestellt wurden.

Bei guter Pflege wird die Stella auch ein sehr langes Leben haben.
Und zum Welsfischen gehe ich so wie so nicht, denn ich habe mir die Rolle nur fürs Mefofischen gekauft.
Für was anderes kann man auch billigere Rollen nehmen, wo das Gerät nicht so belastet wird.


----------



## Mepps (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*



			
				Pattex schrieb:
			
		

> Für was anderes kann man auch billigere Rollen nehmen, wo das Gerät nicht so belastet wird.


 
Hmm wieso wird bei billigen Rollen das Gerät nicht belastet???;+ |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## Dadycool21 (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Das Shimano und Daiwa sehr gute Hersteller ist ohne Frage!!

Habe selber nur shimano Rollen, viel mehr interessant finde ich wieviele Angler sich die doch "sehr" teuere Rolle kaufen.

Ich glaube ich hab den falschen Beruf|kopfkrat .

Fakt ist das jeder Hersteller von sich sagt das er der beste ist, oder??|rolleyes 

Wer für sich eine solche Rolle leisten kann oder will, soll sich diese einfach kaufen da er soviel Geld hat kauft er sich halt ne andere wenn Ihm diese nicht gefällt.

Das sind alles Rollen für die Oberliega! 

Eine Stella soll sich auch nicht jeder leisten können, genauso wie eine Daiwa Infinity q.

Ach noch was. Eine Stella oder Infinity würde ich mir nnniiee bei Ebay oder anderswo im Internet bestellen, sondern immer beim Händler meines Vertrauens im Landen kaufen und wenn man genau schaut kommt man mit Versandt meist beim Landenpreis an.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*



			
				bolli schrieb:
			
		

> WARUM wird an so einer *hochbelasteten Stelle* wie der Befestigung des Schnurfanbügels eine *ALU-SCHRAUBE *verwendet? (z. Info: bei z. B. den Twin Power ist sie aus Edelstahl).


Das frage ich mich in Deinem Falle auch |kopfkrat Übertreibung oder Nachlässigkeit bzw. Schlampertum?
Sieht auf jeden Fall so aus, daß man an dieser derart wichtigen Stelle gleich nachbessern muss.
Naja, ich sag jetzt nicht welche Rolle ich besser finde und fische


----------



## bolli (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*



> Naja, ich sag jetzt nicht welche Rolle ich besser finde und fische


#u#u#u


AngelDet, Du hast es doch bestimmt mittlerweile als Tattoo auf der Stirn stehen...


----------



## Dorschi (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

@ Daddycool
http://cgi.ebay.de/New-Shimano-Stel...213648400QQcategoryZ36164QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Zeig mir mal den Shop mit 350 € + 30€ Versand für eine 4000er ! 
Dann kaufe ich absofort nur noch hier


----------



## H.Christians (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Ich habe auch diverse Rollen von Shimano gehabt. Die Betonung liegt auf gehabt.
Letztes Modell war die neue Stradic 4000 Fa. Was für ein Schrott.
:c :c :c 

Ich habe mir dann vor einem halben Jahr eine Tica Libra 3500 SA gekauft.
Habe damit jetzt eine ganze Zeit intensiv gefischt.
Mein Fazit: So muß eine Rolle sein, und nicht anders.

Habe mittlerweile 6 Libras 3500 Sa zum Aal- und Raubfischangeln und zum Spinnfischen eine Taurus 3000.

Ich werde mir nichts anderes mehr kaufen, weil die Qualität der neuen Shimano-Serie echt ein Witz ist.

Zum Thema Stella.

Für das Geld würde ich mir lieber 2 Taurus kaufen, eine 2000 zum leichteren Spinnfischen und eine 4000 für größere Köder und Gewichte.
Oder halt eine 3000 wo du eigentlich alles mit abdecken kannst.


Gruß

H.Christians


----------



## Pattex (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Mir ist dat alles Latte ich werde sehen wie lange meine Stella 4000 FB hält.
Und wenn sie früh verreckt dann gibt es ja noch Garantie.
Und ansonsten wird ne neue gekauft.


----------



## Dadycool21 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Dorschi,

bleib doch mal auf´n Teppich.

Kuck doch gleich mal bei ebay in China und Japan nach|kopfkrat da findest Du bestimmt auch noch gute Angebote. Zu der Garantie: Shimano Deutschland bzw. Holland wird Dir was husten wenn Du mit dieser Rolle aus den USA ankommst.
Ich bekomme nicht mal ne E-Spule für meine Biomaster LS3000 hatte extra bei HAV in Hamburg angerufen.

Die 4000 FA bekommt man eh nicht mehr in Deutschland, vieleicht hat noch irgendwo ein Händler eine zu liegen, mit vvviiieeelllll Glück.


----------



## Drillmaschine (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

@ dorschi und die übrigen Writer:

Wie würde es sich mit dem Zoll verhalten, wenn ich z. B. die Stella in den USA ersteigere? Dort steht lediglich FedEx 35 $ |kopfkrat

Scheint sich zu lohnen, dort ne Stella zu ersteigern. Es gibt bei dem Händler übrigens noch ne Menge andere Modelle, die es auf diesem Markt gar nicht gibt. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/06-New-Japan-Mod...29698QQcategoryZ36147QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

Gruß Drillmaschine


----------



## rainer1962 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

455$ plus Versand plus Zoll, da bekommste die Rolle auch bei uns bei nem Händler und hast dann den Service "vor Ort" und einen Ansprechpartner. Ich importiere gelegentlich auch mal was aus USA od. sonstwo, allerdings nur Teile die ich bei uns nicht bekomme, selbst wenn ich mal 50€ sparen würde. Der Ansprechpartner vor Ort und der damit verbundene Service ist mir das Wert, gerade wenns Reklamationen gibt. Ich spreche natürlich von der "Hardware" nicht von irgendwelchen Gufis oder so.


----------



## H.Christians (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Auf die Rolle mußt du natürlich erstmal das Porto rechnen.

Wenn die Rolle dann da ist mußt du diese mein nächsten Zollamt abholen, dann werden nochmal 3% Zollgebühren+ 16 Mwst fällig.

Kannst dir die Rolle aber auch als Geschenk schicken lassen, dann bezahlst du die Gebühren nicht.

Würde ich aber nicht empfehlen, den wenn du erwischt wirst,dann wird es richtig teuer und ungemütlich.


Gruß

H.Christians


----------



## Dorschi (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

@ Daddycool
Shimano Europe hat meine Stellas aus Japan aber schon ohne Wimpernzucken auf Kulanz rep.!
Ich bleibe also total locker auf dem Teppich! Sonst bekomm ich doch bei dem Wetter kalte Füße!  Und das gibt einen Schnupfen!


----------



## sharkbait (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*



			
				bolli schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal etwas grundsätzliches zur Stella:
> 
> Ich glaube Shimano übertreibt es langsam mit der *Leichtbauweise!*
> 
> ...


 

Exakt das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch....
Scheiß Alu-billig Schraube mit Lock-tide vollgekleistert und nach dem minimalsten Krafteinsatzt...zack...Tja Und dann musste ich feststellen daß Shimano der größte denkbare service-slum ist...
Auch ein Angelladen dessen Mitarbeiter laut Eigenwerbung höchstes ansehen im Hause Shimano geniesen hat nur 8ziemlich unfreundlich!) abgewunken...musste es auch selber ausbohren und mir von nem Feinmechaniker ne neue Schraube drehen lassen.
Leider ist dabei ein kleibe Feder verloren gegangen die -da ich die 3000er fisch(t)e- in Europa nicht erhältlich ist.
Der Dealer der sich um das Ersatzteil bemühte meinet nach 2 Wochen Shimano-streß: " Flieg nach Japan oder fahr mit dem Auto drüber".
Fazit: Qualität mehr als bescheiden, Service auf dritte Welt-niveu- auf gar keinen Fall kaufen!!!! 400+x eus kann man auch stilvoller in die tonne kloppen...
P.s. wer eine Idee hat woher ich 3000er Ersatzteile bekommen könnte bitte melden!
Achja Bolli woher hast du eigentlich die Shimano-nummer?
Hab im Netz trotz stundenlanger Recherche keine Nummer gefunden...


----------



## duck_68 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Ich bin seit heute ebenfalls stolzer Besitzer einer neuen Stella 4000. Ich hab das Teil heute im Fishing Shop begrabbelt und  konnte bei einem Preis von gut 300 Euronen nicht nein sagen. Ich hatte Glueck, dass es das Ausstellungsstueck im Laden war, somit hat mir der Verkaeufer noch einen Nachlass gewaehrt. Ist doch irgenwie gut, wenn man geschaeftlich mal ins Land der Shimanos und Daiwas kommt.
Morgen werde ich mich nochmal in Sapporo umsehen und am Samstag frueh geht es wieder gen Germany.

Gruss
Martin#h


----------



## bennie (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin seit heute ebenfalls stolzer Besitzer einer neuen Stella 4000. Ich hab das Teil heute im Fishing Shop begrabbelt und konnte bei einem Preis von gut 300 Euronen nicht nein sagen. Ich hatte Glueck, dass es das Ausstellungsstueck im Laden war, somit hat mir der Verkaeufer noch einen Nachlass gewaehrt. Ist doch irgenwie gut, wenn man geschaeftlich mal ins Land der Shimanos und *Daiwas* kommt.
> Morgen werde ich mich nochmal in Sapporo umsehen und am Samstag frueh geht es wieder gen Germany.
> 
> Gruss
> Martin#h


 
Hey Martin,

willste mir nicht ne Viento mitbringen?


----------



## duck_68 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Martin,
> 
> willste mir nicht ne Viento mitbringen?



Was issn das??? Was zu Essen:q :q  Kannst Du mir mal ein Bild reinstellen.

Ich liebaeugle noch mit einer 10000/20000er Stella|uhoh: |uhoh:  Preislich hier sicherlich auch interessant:q  aber trotzdem noch sauviel Geld 100.000 Yen fuer die 20.000er:c :c 


Gruss
Martin#h


----------



## bennie (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

Daiwa Viento 100L


----------



## duck_68 (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> Daiwa Viento 100L




Sorry, zu spaet gelesen, ich war heute Nachmittag fuer Lachsy und Timmy nochmal in dem Angelshop ein paar Wobbler kaufen.

Jetzt is es bei mir 23.00 Uhr und morgen frueh gehts wieder gen Heimat \ also leider no chance mahr 

Martin|wavey:


----------



## bennie (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

och mist, hätte mich echt gefragt was die in Japan kostet 

*weiterträumen*


----------



## bolli (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*

@ sharbait
Sorry, habe Dein Posting erst jetzt gesehen. 

http://fish.shimano-eu.com/catalog/global/techdocs/list.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302033475&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395181399&bmUID=1152529769420&bmLocale=de
Da müssteat Du alles finden was Du für eine Bestellung beim Händler brauchst. Richte Dich auf eine laaaaaaaaange Lieferzeit ein. E-Teile die beim Service in Holland nicht vorrätig sind kommen aus Japan. Bei mir hat es fast 3 Monate gedauert. |gr:

Aber jetzt läuft sie wieder :k  



			
				sharkbait schrieb:
			
		

> Exakt das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch....
> Scheiß Alu-billig Schraube mit Lock-tide vollgekleistert und nach dem minimalsten Krafteinsatzt...zack...Tja Und dann musste ich feststellen daß Shimano der größte denkbare service-slum ist...
> Auch ein Angelladen dessen Mitarbeiter laut Eigenwerbung höchstes ansehen im Hause Shimano geniesen hat nur 8ziemlich unfreundlich!) abgewunken...musste es auch selber ausbohren und mir von nem Feinmechaniker ne neue Schraube drehen lassen.
> Leider ist dabei ein kleibe Feder verloren gegangen die -da ich die 3000er fisch(t)e- in Europa nicht erhältlich ist.
> ...


----------



## vertikal (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Shimano Stella*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Runterfallen sind die günstigeren Kunststoffgehäuse sogar eindeutig im Vorteil,


Stimmt! Beim Recyclen ist allerdings der Stahlfuß klar im Vorteil, weil er noch Erlöse einfährt, während der Kunststofffuß nur noch entsorgt werden kann.

(Nix für ungut, Angeldet; musste mal raus )

Aber mal im Ernst:
Ich fische zwei 1500er Twin Power Fa, zwei 2500er FA, zwei 4000er FA und eine Stella 4000 FW. Habe bislang noch nichts zum Meckern an den Rollen gefunden, obwohl sie bei mir an jedem Wochenende im Einsatz sind. 
Ich würde mir allerdings aus heutiger Sicht eher zwei Twin Power als eine Stella kaufen, da der Preisunterschied meines Erachtens nicht dem (gefühlten) Qualitätsunterschied entspricht.

Auch der Salzwassereinsatz hat bislang nicht geschadet. Abspülen mit Süßwasser nach dem Einsatz sollte allerdings selbstverständlich sein!

P.S.: Kannst im Moment hier und da schöne Schnäppchen machen, da die Twin Power FA durch die FB ersetzt wurde und teilweise als Auslaufmodell sehr günstig zu bekommen ist!


----------

